# Do my Junipers have a fungus?



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

So I have a couple junipers in my back yard. One has developed what appears to be a fungus (maybe?). Looking for confirmation and recommendations on how to deal with it and prevent it in the future. Maybe spray it with a fungicide? I have a dog that likes to relieve himself on the two junipers. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Maybe twig blight?


----------

